# Gringo Launch - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (16/11/17)

SAVE THE DATE!!!

Join Sir Vape & Wiener Vape Co 
for the launch of the much anticipated GRINGO!!!

Date: Saturday 18th November 2017
Time: 10:00am to 3:00pm
Place: Sir Vape, 339 Stephen Dlamini Rd, Musgrave, Durban

Fun Cloud Comp - Tanks Only!!! No build limit. Sub-ohm & RTA's are all welcome. Cloud comp will kick off at 1:00pm. Please register with Mr Wiener himself at the shop before 12:30 on the day.
Prizes compliments of Wiener Vape Co.

Lucky Draws

First 10 customers to buy a bottle of Gringo get a random free bottle of the new RACC City Vapes by Wiener Vape Co.

Gonna be a fun filled day guys.

See you all there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (18/11/17)

Congrats @Rooigevaar 
Hope it went well 

Please upload some pics if you have some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/11/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Rooigevaar
> Hope it went well
> 
> Please upload some pics if you have some



Oops. I was so busy on the day I forgot to take any pictures! Will admit I was also too buy browsing the incredible selection at the Sirs on the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

